
Gallery of Concept Visualization - luu
http://conceptviz.github.io/#/
======
groby_b
If you liked this, you might also enjoy:
[http://flowingdata.com/](http://flowingdata.com/)

(Great. It seems I've turned into a recommendation bot :)

~~~
joshuahhh
Thanks for the link!

FWIW, part of what I am trying to do with this gallery is show the power of
images to illustrate /concepts/ (or ideas, or systems, or models, ...), rather
than just /data/. There is a lot of overlap between "concept viz" and "data
viz", in both topics and methods of presentation. But I still think there is a
difference worth pointing out, especially since "concept viz" is a lot
trickier and less developed.

------
bahro
Some obscure gems in here! I particularly enjoyed The Sound of the Dialup:
[http://oona.windytan.com/posters/dialup-
final.png](http://oona.windytan.com/posters/dialup-final.png)

